# Yriel, Eldar Prince of Combat...



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

So I've been looking over Yriel within the Eldar book as of late. Sure, he's no Eldrad, but for his point cost, he can dish out some good power!...That is, if you also keep him in a squad to avoid taking heavy fire as well.

So I always hear about Eldar lists with Eldrad, but when do you think bringing Yriel in a fight is a good idea? Like, what point total battles would you normally bring him? High or Low?

And for that case, what do those who've played with him typically run him with, or for those that played against Yriel on Eldar, what did you see?


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Kiama said:


> So I've been looking over Yriel within the Eldar book as of late. Sure, he's no Eldrad, but for his point cost, he can dish out some good power!...That is, if you also keep him in a squad to avoid taking heavy fire as well.
> 
> So I always hear about Eldar lists with Eldrad, but when do you think bringing Yriel in a fight is a good idea? Like, what point total battles would you normally bring him? High or Low?
> 
> And for that case, what do those who've played with him typically run him with, or for those that played against Yriel on Eldar, what did you see?


He can be brought easily at 1500+, you can fit him into 1k but at that point your sacrificing some impact to a unit that only moves 6' without a transport. a Basic farseer will be better at around 1k.


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

I have not used him yet. I have him painted up and ready. The combo I have heard about and want to try is Yriel, warlock, 5 wraith guard, wave serpent. It gives the lock and Yriel T6 for taking wounds against the squad. It scares units as they move toward them firing wraithcannons. It also keeps your wraithguard from getting locked in combat forever


----------



## wargamereric (Jan 20, 2010)

It seems the main reason you don't see as much of him is eldar players have a hard on for psychic powers


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

He's pretty nice. I've used him in a 500 point game and a 1500 point game. He did exceptionally well both games. In a 500 point game hes a tough nut to crack, can handle anything. He wounds on 2+ with a power weapon so any MC's that get snuck in are toast and can hit vehicles at S9. Lots of attacks and his blast for hordes. 

In 1500 I used the WG w/warlock in WS combo. I did break him off in turn 3 to assault a vehicle while my WG blasted a walker and my WS shot up infantry. That's a pretty sweet deal. He died shortly after to a charge and hidden powerfist, but not before taking down 3 models. 

His only weakness is being squishy. Plasma Insta gibs him, even a power fist on a guardsman does.


----------



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

Thats my main problem with him! Its the fact that he is vulnerable to instant death semi easily! If he was T4 (Which I TOTALLY think he should be) then I think he'd be used a LITTLE more often. But honestly, if you just can get him hit with a T3, he can essentially be instant killed if he's caught alone or via powerfist.

Its a shame though because honestly, I LOVE Yriel's backstory. Im not much for the craftworld, but love it. Also, amd I the ONLY ONE for SOME reason that sees Yriel wearing like...RED armor? Like I seriously look at his awesome pic of him from the Eldar Codex and look at the armor and go "Red".


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't touch Yriel because at 1500pts, Eldrad is better, and at 2000pts, a second Farseer is better. In my opinion.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I don't touch Yriel because at 1500pts, Eldrad is better, and at 2000pts, a second Farseer is better. In my opinion.


Wanna know whats better than Eldrad for 210 points?

Two farseers!

Trust me its almost always better to take a regular farseer, don't get me wrong I love him, but for points you can't get better than two seers.

If anyone is interested in Eldar Advice take a look at one of my previous posts (click the link below)
Rage's Guide


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

eldrad and yriel in a squad of warlocks with fortune.....

yup, yriel eldar prince of cheese.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Ragewind said:


> Wanna know whats better than Eldrad for 210 points?
> 
> Two farseers!
> 
> Trust me its almost always better to take a regular farseer, don't get me wrong I love him, but for points you can't get better than two seers.


Farseer with Stones, 2 powers and both runes is ~130pts, so 260 over 210, and swapping Redeployment for 1 Psychic power is a very good trade to me.

I use both Eldrad and 1x Farseer in 1500pts myself.


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

shame on me, bought the mini, but I never used, just got so used to Eldrad, I think that's understandable :grin:

but loving the thoughts on here, 

Yriel.
Yriel, Warlock, 5 Wguard in WS
Yriel + Eldrad and Council...
lose Eldrad :shok: and use 2 Farseers...

great ideas for some tinkering about with lists, thanks all


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I personally tend to avoid fielding wraithguard most of the time.Their gun isn't ap1 due to the fact that ap1 just used to turn glances into pens, and their vehicle damage is based on the old glances could destroy things notion, so they don't really do enough to vehicles for my taste.


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh Contraire!

I currently have a love for the Wguard, though it's normally in the format of 10-strong, with spiritseer (Conceal), and Eldrad casting Fortune!

These babies can withstand even mighty Tau gunlines, I have been known to be really evil and take 2 such units. But that's too much for smaller games I feel.
The fact that they then count as a troop choice, 10-strong + SpiritSeer, means for once an Eldar player can wield units, points heavy admittedly, that can soak up Masive amounts of firepower. 
Goes wrong against any powerfist toting enemies so some Banshees or simliar on hand is useful, but against an army like Tau.. :victory:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, but then they're not in a transport.

They may be able to ignore almost all small-arms fire, but against anything designed the shoot at 35-point units you're still losing a model to slightly less than half of all wounds. A footslogging unit with 12" guns that costs 390 points, and then Eldrad (in his car) has to stick close to them. If you put Eldrad in the unit his manuverability and support abilities are reduced and it takes it up to 500 pts. That's, like, LR w/ term's points, there.

And they'll still be worse at killing anything that isn't a TMC than a fire dragon.

Granted, you aren't eating a blessed Elites FOC to do it, but... you could fit a 5 man and a 6 man Fire Dragon squad with attendant transports into those points. And you wouldn't be tying Eldrad up.


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

Good points well made

I think I suffer from repeat opponent syndrome

Regularly playing a good Tau player I think we have developed a symbiosis so both are armies and play styles evolve to become anti the other and not as well rounded, like the alternative you offer.

I would typically use the Wguard unit to steadily advance with support, making more use of ol' Eldrad's abilities, and soak up the horrendous firepower he can dish out. 
Having aspect warriors jump from turbo'd transports on his flanks.

A tactic that has proved good, though maybe the psychological aspect of him now determined to destroy this Wguard having more effect than it should!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Your opponent plays gunline, then?

Gunline's got more options for ap3 firepower, since you aren't comepletely and totally hardlocked into 3 railheads, but I find gunline armies in general to feel inellegant when playing. Not that they aren't wrecking balls.

It just feels like soaking up s5 shots like mad doesn't apeal to me as much as giving him some av12 targets to look at unless I can avoid doing that too.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Returning to the 'Yriel' part of the proceedings:
Maybe I should go back and take a better look at how much a farseer changes a game, but I've been fielding Yriel in all my 1000 point battles for quite some time. I don't think he's ever failed to make his points back.
He is not a Hq that should be running into many situations involving powerfists, as everyone has noticed, but take another look at what he can do! He's got an I7 power-witchblade with 5 attacks on the charge, or his lolbomb.

In 1000 points (so, with not that many options for this) I just run Yriel with a squad of dire avengers in a serp. At some point he'll go on his merry way, and (observe my last three games):
-kill a dreadnought (that charged him) before it got to strike after slaughtering some marines
-kill a Tau HQ and retinue (in THEIR turn) before running into a ten-man FW squad and lolbombing them
-phase out an entire necron army on his own (this did involve one turn of slightly better than average save-rolling. But I don't care, by that point he'd already killed 180 points of troops)

Basically he gives almost unsurpassable killing power, and you need to find the place(s) in your opponent's army where he can be used without a high chance of dying.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, he is a killstick and a half. I'll never have any doubt about that.

My issue is that I'm addicted to farseers. Even a doomseer is amazing. The other options just get rediculous.

Heck, once you have the points Eldrad+Jetseer gets silly as well. It continues my theme of "give them too many saves to make", which is a neccesary shame since we just don't many obtions besides the fire prism for killing power armour that don't compete with a better choice in that FOC, but a farseer with enhance and something else (I'll be trying on mindwar for size in the near future for it's classy "unit editing" abilities) and Eldrad in a Falcon (every great man should have thier own limosine, y'know?) and that fills me right up.

If he could be put ona jetbike I might consider it, but... if it's not on a jetbike then OMFG kill-ey hth goodness doesn't neccesarily have a place, except when I field banshee. Banshee's do, on the plus side, help with that "suffer not the powerfist to live" mentality.


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah, he's played a fiendish jumpy-jumpy Tau gunline, nightmare in last ed as you just couldn't return fire and got wiped if you got to close but not as deadly now

Being constantly out-shot at range, this has led to me finding ways to close the range and CC the blighters, Tau not being renowned for CC prowess:wink:

This led to me loading up transports with aspect warriors and annihilating half the gunline before rolling up

His anti-tactic was then to turtle up, normally centrally, and with the loss of consolidation into new units, it would became a risque all or nothing gambit rather than any real tactical play, fun every once in a while, but not really using any skill.

Thus the current use of the 10 Wguard slog across, though he's already introducing counter measures.

Coming on here and skimming the pages is really proving invaluable for new ideas and combos to try out

Just noticed how OT gone, apologies, back to Yriel....


----------



## Lucus009 (Mar 19, 2008)

To be honest I use him a lot. I usually put him in a wave serpent with dire avengers. He is really good at mopping up a unit after it has just been bladestormed.

Just today I was playing tyranid player with one of the new battle mission set-ups. We ended up playing one of his armies missions. I'll spare you the details but he moved the lord out from behind his guys and I was able to doom him, kill his retinue and put a wound on him all before yriel got into combat. I assaulted (with yriel alone) and did four wounds, which he ended up failing all of them. 

Now I hadn't planned on that and yriel was shot to death by gaunts afterwards but I feel it was worth it.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I've only ever used him twice.

1st time turn 2 he charged 30 Doomed Boyz with a Nob with a Powerklaw. LOLWTF bombed and killed 27 of them. Remaining Boyz did nothing, Nob ID'd him... Sucks to lose combat like that, lol.

2nd time he killed a large squad of Termigants with the bomb and then a small squad of Warriors. Was on his way to down a Carnifex, but Harlequins got there first. (Last edition Nids) This was also a game my Dark Reapers actually saw game play and did fairly well.


----------

